# للبيع / تويوتا لاند كروزر موديل :2011 رقم العرض : 169114‎



## الشاحنة الأولى (10 مارس 2012)

[align=center]السلام عليكم

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز

تويوتا لاند كروزر

موديل :2011

الجير بوكس:اوتوماتيك

رقم العرض : 169114

المسافه المقطوعه 12,954:ميل

الابواب:4

الوقود: بنزين

الماكينه:8سليندر

اللون الخارجي:عودي

اللون الداخلى:بيج

والعديد من الكماليات

السعر:272الف ريال سعودي

بدون شحن او جمارك

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
0532666244

0563656524 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظ‰ - ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط© 

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 

‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 980 سي موديل 1984‬&lrm; - YouTube 

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه

العالميه H4 وكلاء 































[/align]


----------

